# Best Buddies



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Normally, we don't recommend that people get two puppies at one time, but we kept both of these from the litters last Fall. This is in the middle of the kitchen, while Breakfast is being prepared. They play wildly together, but like to be touching each other when resting.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww! You can tell how much they enjoy each other! 💗


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Beautiful! little dogs.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

It’s crazy how much Piper looks like Ember! Ember is looks like a bigger version of her!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

How precious🥰🥰


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweet pups, love the picture.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Beautiful puppies!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So sweet!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

If I remember correctly, that's Ember and Ivy. Right? So adorable!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Aww, love this picture! I have noticed that many Havi’s have a touch of white at the tips of their tails and these cuties do as well! Just another thing that makes them even more endearing!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

They’re just beautiful!! ❤❤


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, Ember, and Ivey. They've been loose in the house since they were 6 weeks old, with their littermates. The Pack helps raise them.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's their normal spot, while Pam is fixing Breakfast.







This is this morning.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

They are just beautiful and very patient!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Same formula, but different pattern every morning.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

So sweet! They have to be touching.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Are they like this whenever they relax and sleep Tom or only when they are waiting for their breakfast?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Only at Breakfast. Just part of the routine.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I probably should have added that this is after the adults have taught them their place in the Pack, and to mind their manners.


----------



## ScPuppy99 (Jun 1, 2021)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

This was just now. Ember was destroying a toy, while Ivey was dead to the World. That's Ivey's foot on Ember's back.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Ember & Ivey sure love togetherness. They're adorable!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Five months later: Creatures of habit.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are so adorable! I love that they have a special friendship, out of all your dogs!


----------

